# Aiwa Speakers (Two Cables) & Expansion



## Pretency (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,
Thought I would create an account on here to get some sound advice because I am trying to think of a way that I can utilise my Aiwa NSX-5888 speakers in a bigger speaker system. 
I've spent time trying to find speakers that will plug into the rear of my Aiwa NSX-5888 Hi-fi, but tbh it's 13 years old and is starting to fail, so I would prefer a different way of organising a system. (The volume and navigation wheels no longer work, it's making buzzing sounds while it's on.. etc).


What I am using right now is the Aiwa stereo, plugged into my TV through the headphone jack (it only has headphone or digital output) into RCA Phono sockets in the Hi-fi. The speakers are decent, but have two cables into the rear of the Hi-fi; normal speaker wires, and blue phono wires. They supply treble and mid-range, and bass respectively. Thus it is difficult to find an amp or hi-fi that has the capability to use them.

Also I have a budget of £100, and have been checking local trade pages to see what is being listed.

Ideally I would like an amp that could take the speakers, then I could add additional speakers to the amp. 
Next up would be finding a decent set of phono speakers to add into the system. 

Any ideas? Sorry if this is confusing.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is this the device? http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4889282431/

The only info I could find is that it is a powered sub system. So the speaker wires go to the full range speakers and I suspect the phono wire goes to the sub line level input.

You could theoretically use any amp with a line level sub out. Do you know anyone that has a suitable device that you can try it out with?


----------



## Pretency (Jul 19, 2012)

robbo266317 said:


> Is this the device?
> 
> The only info I could find is that it is a powered sub system. So the speaker wires go to the full range speakers and I suspect the phono wire goes to the sub line level input.
> 
> You could theoretically use any amp with a line level sub out. Do you know anyone that has a suitable device that you can try it out with?


That's the one!
I see. I suppose a good way of testing would be to see what would happen if I plug phono speakers into the "sub line output"? I do have a Numark mixer but it doesn't have speaker wire cables. 

And unfortunately no. What I really need is someone who has one of these or something similar to tell me what they've done! But any help is useful. 

At the moment my plan is to just wire everything through my PC (headphone from TV to line in on PC, then PC speakers in one speaker jack, speaker jack to phono aux input on hi-fi. It's a lot a cables but it will get the job done.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

To drive the sub you will need something to do the crossover. You don't want to drive the main speakers and the sub with full range signals.
The simplest solution is a cheap receiver that can do the filtering for you with a line level sub out.


----------

